# Madison County



## HOWCO (Apr 4, 2016)

*Club is full once again Thanks ! *
 we are a 11 year old club with only 5 members total. 
  APHC hunting club is 283 acres located off hwy 98 in madison county just 3 miles north off danielsville and 15 miles from the 441/I-85 exit in Commerce. Between 98 and 106 off rogers mill rd and backs up to the south fork of the broad river. 35 year old pines with mixed hardwoods bottoms and one additional creek bottom. The property has a large field in the center that has been strip planted for Quail and dove. Great road system in place and food plots. We do not camp on site but we have an area that could be used as camp that is level for campers but no power or water at this time. Very close to hotels and food at the banks crossing outlets. Tons of deer and other game and I release lots of quail each year on the place during dog training summer season. For the hunter that wants quality and few members in a club, APHC is close enough to get in a week day afternoon hunt and be home for a good nights rest in your own bed.Only five members total!
We are kid and family friendly and follow state rules 
$1300 per member and due by 4/25/16 
 covers may 1st thru the end of turkey season the next year (2017) year round use.
Thanks
Todd
706-818-0320


----------



## molar (Apr 4, 2016)

VERY interested! I would love to look at the land or a map ASAP. I can have the dues available anytime. Please call or text John at 706-499-5910


----------



## HOWCO (Apr 7, 2016)

*full*

It looks like we still have one membership to fill



Thanks

Todd
706-818-0320


----------



## HOWCO (Apr 19, 2016)

*One spot left*

one spot left and need to fill ASAP 
Thanks 
Todd
706-818-0320


----------



## gizmodawg (May 3, 2016)

very interested,  Please call me at 7708231923.


----------



## Drill146 (May 12, 2016)

Is there still an opening?


----------



## PredatorinPink (Jul 22, 2016)

Very interested, if still available. 706-988-9590


----------

